# OkCupid superficial profile



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking through potential matches I came across this girl's profile:

*DO NOT IGNORE THE FOLLOWING! If you don't heed the instructions below, I will simply ignore and delete your message and then block you, and no further explanation will be given.*

******I will talk only to people with pictures!******

******Tall, slender blue-eyed blond men (with all their hair AND teeth) over 6 feet tall and over age 40, and tall women under age 35 only.******

*This means if you are a Black, Asian, Italian, Indian, Mexican, dark-haired, short, stout, or bald male under 40, with facial hair, or you are not from *xxxx* or *xxxx *County, do not write to me because it's a waste of your time and mine. i will delete your message and block you!*

Sigh. Who would even want to try to begin a relationship with someone like this?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

A tall, slender, blue-eyed blond man with all his teeth and all his hair and no brain?

Does "potential matches" mean you were recommended this girl based on some formula or similarities? o_o


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Fruitcake said:


> A tall, slender, blue-eyed blond man with all his teeth and all his hair and no brain?
> 
> Does "potential matches" mean you were recommended this girl based on some formula or similarities? o_o


Under 35, no children, within 50 miles, and single. I'm not sure what her match% was but I'm betting it was low haha. The match %, if you're not familiar, is calculated based on questions you've both answered that cover a range of categories such as politics, religion, ethics, hobbies, etc.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Either troll or massive *****.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, I feel sorry for that girl. She's blind to the fact that by quashing diversity she's missing out big time.

So hey, you have an OKcupid profile? What's your username? >.>


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Yea i was on a site like that once for a while.. and there were people that i'd normally have talked to, but decided not to just because they're so cocky on their profile.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I see a lot of profiles like this, but usually not this intense, anyone interested in this person is legally insane..


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I can top that by just pulling up all the crappy POF profiles...


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=37424807

Lot of these dating sites have a massive load of *****es on them, their still single cause their *****es...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=37424807
> 
> Lot of these dating sites have a massive load of *****es on them, their still single cause their *****es...


Wow, just wow. Not only is her profile outrageous, but she's not even physically attractive IMO.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Women receive tons of of messages on dating sites regardless of how abrasive and unattractive they may be, mostly because of the male:female ratio and because of how general courting works.

So if you take an already conceited woman and put her on a site where she'll get swamped with attention, you can pretty much guarantee that she's going to let it go to her head and ramble on about how popular she is and how picky she needs to be.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Rainbat said:


> Women receive tons of of messages on dating sites regardless of how abrasive and unattractive they may be, mostly because of the male:female ratio and because of how general courting works.
> 
> So if you take an already conceited woman and put her on a site where she'll get swamped with attention, you can pretty much guarantee that she's going to let it go to her head and ramble on about how popular she is and how picky she needs to be.


I think you may be on to something there.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Wow, I feel sorry for that girl. She's blind to the fact that by quashing diversity she's missing out big time.
> 
> So hey, you have an OKcupid profile? What's your username? >.>


I don't really have a profile, I just signed up and answered some fun questions, to be able to see other profiles. I had the courage to make a profile once before but took it down after like a week or two.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Not everyone takes their online dating profile seriously. Maybe she dates more realistically in the offline world.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

There's no shortage of idiots online, that's for sure.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

Lateralus said:


> *Tall, slender blue-eyed blond men (with all their hair AND teeth) over 6 feet tall and over age 40, and tall women under age 35 only*


I guess the saying is true. Men age like wine, women like milk.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Some profiles online really makes me laugh. Even if I ever even come close to meeting some their rather unrealistic expectations I would never contact them anyways because their head is too far up their _*beep*_.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=37424807
> 
> Lot of these dating sites have a massive load of *****es on them, their still single cause their *****es...


Ew. She sounds controlling. No one likes controlling. She also sounds over the top. Ew.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

It kind of makes me want to troll her. Make a fake profile and use a picture of a really handsome, tall, blonde-haired, blue-eyed guy (oh and rich just for the hell of it) just like she wants and then message her something promising. Then when she gets her hopes up I'll be like, "oh shoot, I'm Italian, I see on your profile it says don't bother if you're Italian. Guess I might as well block you." lol.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> It kind of makes me want to troll her. Make a fake profile and use a picture of a really handsome, tall, blonde-haired, blue-eyed guy (oh and rich just for the hell of it) just like she wants and then message her something promising. Then when she gets her hopes up I'll be like, "oh shoot, I'm Italian, I see on your profile it says don't bother if you're Italian. Guess I might as well block you." lol.


It's probably not worth it to expend any energy on that though. :/

Anyway, yeah, there are losers on dating sites, but there are a lot of cool people too.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> It's probably not worth it to expend any energy on that though. :/
> 
> Anyway, yeah, there are losers on dating sites, but there are a lot of cool people too.


No it's not worth the energy and I've actually never attempted to troll anyone. It's not really _me_. But I'd laugh if someone else did it haha.


----------



## Forza Italia (Oct 30, 2009)

Rainbat said:


> Women receive tons of of messages on dating sites regardless of how abrasive and unattractive they may be, mostly because of the male:female ratio and because of how general courting works.
> 
> So if you take an already conceited woman and put her on a site where she'll get swamped with attention, you can pretty much guarantee that she's going to let it go to her head and ramble on about how popular she is and how picky she needs to be.


I understand that girls need to be selective, but did you look at the criteria's ? (no black etc, needs to be blue-eyed). Strong bish is strong


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Most womens profiles say stuff like 'tall dark and handsome'.

Yet If I were to ask for a big boobed blonde, which I wouldn't but something typically regarded as sexist, you get the point...


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I love when people start off their dating profile with an angry rant. It's like.. maybe you aren't ready to be dating just yet.:bat

I can't believe there are some people who would respond to that ad.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Listen, it is what it is. Why expend energy thinking about some random girl's profile? Who cares how selective she is? She is allowed to be as selective as she wants, and whether you disagree with it or not, it shouldn't affect you in any way shape or form.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Actually, her rules aren't as bad as a few others I've read. She's just clearly laying out the type of guy she wants to hear from. She could do it in a less brusque way, but it's at least reasonable. I read a profile of a woman who wasn't even good looking, but who had a laundry list of requirements, and was overwhelmingly negative about the process. It didn't even seem like she wanted to be on the site, so why would anyone want to send her a message?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I've seen lots of profiles like that on pof. If a woman if above average looking, then theres a good chance of her having a cocky profile with a laundry list of demands. However, im sure these women still get heaps of messages though, despite coming across as high maintenance drama queens.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

rymo said:


> Listen, it is what it is. Why expend energy thinking about some random girl's profile? Who cares how selective she is? She is allowed to be as selective as she wants, and whether you disagree with it or not, it shouldn't affect you in any way shape or form.


Because this is the interwebs and it provides a good source of entertainment? There are actually lots of similar profiles on these sites, so it is kind of interesting to read them. Has anyone ever seen a guys profile like this? I'm honestly not sure since I don't browse for dudes, but it would be pretty funny to see some guy examples of the same behavior.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Lateralus said:


> Looking through potential matches I came across this girl's profile:
> 
> *DO NOT IGNORE THE FOLLOWING! If you don't heed the instructions below, I will simply ignore and delete your message and then block you, and no further explanation will be given.*
> 
> ...


We've had huge threads about this before. It is entirely her right to have preferences for what she is looking for. She does not owe it to anyone (but maybe herself) to look beyond what she feels she is attracted to. It may be attractive to some people that she knows what she wants. Also, wouldn't you rather have her lsit all that out in her profile rather than waiting and waiting for a reply and then getting blocked?

I understand us with SAD take things personally, but why waste time worrying about what other people put on their dating profiles?


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> No it's not worth the energy and I've actually never attempted to troll anyone. It's not really _me_. But I'd laugh if someone else did it haha.


I know a couple guys who do that. Ill send them her profile and show you guys what happened lol


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

huh said:


> Because this is the interwebs and it provides a good source of entertainment? There are actually lots of similar profiles on these sites, so it is kind of interesting to read them. Has anyone ever seen a guys profile like this? I'm honestly not sure since I don't browse for dudes, but it would be pretty funny to see some guy examples of the same behavior.


Except that most guys here look at it and get upset about it instead of being entertained. Not sure how it's entertaining at all regardless, but okay - have fun.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, damn this woman for having preferences!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

rymo said:


> Except that most guys here look at it and get upset about it instead of being entertained.


Who's upset about it?

The girl's a ****ing idiot. It's a simple statement. You can make that kind of statement without being upset about it. I don't see anyone in here getting bent out of shape over it.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Who's upset about it?
> 
> The girl's a ****ing idiot. It's a simple statement. You can make that kind of statement without being upset about it. I don't see anyone in here getting bent out of shape over it.


Agreed, it's just a helpful remainder that there are shallow people in the world. And we SHOULD take a moment to point and laugh at these people. :lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

This dude is a winner...

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=33293433

Does drugs more than 3 times a week...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Syndacus said:


> This dude is a winner...
> 
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=33293433
> 
> Does drugs more than 3 times a week...


His profile is an assault on the english language :blank


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Who's upset about it?
> 
> The girl's a ****ing idiot. It's a simple statement. You can make that kind of statement without being upset about it. I don't see anyone in here getting bent out of shape over it.


True, I'm quite entertained. Nothing wrong with having standards, as long as they're realistic. I find it laughable that she has a huge laundry list of requirements and she's not even perfect herself. :lol



Syndacus said:


> This dude is a winner...
> 
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=33293433
> 
> Does drugs more than 3 times a week...


Bad English and a racist slur in his profile, come on now... :no


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Lateralus said:


> I don't really have a profile, I just signed up and answered some fun questions, to be able to see other profiles. I had the courage to make a profile once before but took it down after like a week or two.


A few of us here exchanged our OkC usernames to see what our match percentages are, strictly for fun. Dating sites can be rather amusing, or maddening, depending how you want to look at it. I've had some way-out responses :um Definitely challenges any SA inhibitions...!


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=31806667

Hey ladies, here's your dream guy....check out them biceps!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

rymo said:


> Listen, it is what it is. Why expend energy thinking about some random girl's profile? Who cares how selective she is? She is allowed to be as selective as she wants, and whether you disagree with it or not, it shouldn't affect you in any way shape or form.


I'm not sure if you realized when you wrote this that you sound annoyed and condescending in tone. Otherwise I agree with what you're saying, and the extent of the energy I've spent was the posting of this thread. I think it's funny how picky and superficial she sounds, which ironically is probably why she's on OKCupid to begin with.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> I'm not sure if you realized when you wrote this that you sound annoyed and condescending in tone. Otherwise I agree with what you're saying, and the extent of the energy I've spent was the posting of this thread. I think it's funny how picky and superficial she sounds, which ironically is probably why she's on OKCupid to begin with.


No, I don't realize that my text has a condescending tone, because I didn't intend it that way. Whether or not this girl is super picky and superficial, there are far crazier people on online dating sites; to single out girls that are super selective (which happens all the time on this forum) just reeks of SA guys being bitter. You don't come off as angry or anything, but if you told me there wasn't at least a little bit of resentment on your part towards girls like that I would not believe you. I'm not saying it's not understandable taking into account SA and all that, but I'm just saying why give her a second thought? And if you're truly pointing it out for entertainment purposes, as I mentioned there are way crazier people on these sites to poke holes at. IMO it's more productive to skip over profiles like these and instead craft a nice message to someone who seems worthwhile.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> Women receive tons of of messages on dating sites regardless of how abrasive and unattractive they may be, mostly because of the male:female ratio and because of how general courting works.
> 
> So if you take an already conceited woman and put her on a site where she'll get swamped with attention, you can pretty much guarantee that she's going to let it go to her head and ramble on about how popular she is and how picky she needs to be.


I was on OkCupid and never got a single message.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, you've wasted 3 minutes of your life, and 30 seconds of ours. Now you'll never have time to write your profile and message some decent chicks - I mean whor...women.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

merryk said:


> A few of us here exchanged our OkC usernames to see what our match percentages are, strictly for fun. Dating sites can be rather amusing, or maddening, depending how you want to look at it. I've had some way-out responses :um Definitely challenges any SA inhibitions...!


I don't have much interest in dating sites but it's fun filling out those questions. The percentages make it interesting, whether they mean anything or not.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Well normally I would just skip over it but I was sort of bored and it stuck out as one of the worst I've ever seen. My immediate thought was "why would anyone, even if they met her qualifications, want to date her with that kind of attitude?" I guess I haven't been around the dating sites enough to see the crazier ones.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

rymo said:


> No, I don't realize that my text has a condescending tone, because I didn't intend it that way. Whether or not this girl is super picky and superficial, there are far crazier people on online dating sites; to single out girls that are super selective (which happens all the time on this forum) just reeks of SA guys being bitter. You don't come off as angry or anything, but if you told me there wasn't at least a little bit of resentment on your part towards girls like that I would not believe you. I'm not saying it's not understandable taking into account SA and all that, but I'm just saying why give her a second thought? And if you're truly pointing it out for entertainment purposes, as I mentioned there are way crazier people on these sites to poke holes at. IMO it's more productive to skip over profiles like these and instead craft a nice message to someone who seems worthwhile.


This profile's kind of saying to someone with SA though, "hey maybe that girl really doesn't like you because of your eye color." It's still a silly thought, even if there are some silly people out there.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

kelsomania said:


> I love when people start off their dating profile with an angry rant. It's like.. maybe you aren't ready to be dating just yet.:bat
> 
> I can't believe there are some people who would respond to that ad.


Sadly, I bet she gets a lot of replies. Whilst a lot of inwards people don't.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Lateralus said:


> Well normally I would just skip over it but I was sort of bored and it stuck out as one of the worst I've ever seen. My immediate thought was "why would anyone, even if they met her qualifications, want to date her with that kind of attitude?" I guess I haven't been around the dating sites enough to see the crazier ones.


I don't fault her for knowing precisely what she wants, lol, I'm guessing she's perhaps been inundated with lots of messages from guys she has no interest in superficially and this is her way of trying to pare down frustration and time spent on the site. Her brusqueness doesn't seem appealing, though some men might like that kind of sass. :b

I've gotten messages from a bisexual cross-dresser and a married man looking for discreet encounters, though there is nothing in my profile to indicate I'm interested in these sorts of activities...point being: some men (and women) will send out tons of messages, knowing that not everyone will respond--they aren't even necessarily interested in all those people, they're just playing the numbers. And if you live in a densely populated area, you may get many more replies than those of us in rural areas.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Come on guys, I am sure there is something more productive to do than sit and complain/point out what you don't like on someone's dating profile. 

My advice, if you don't like it leave it alone and forget about it. No need to take it so personally or call them "*****es" etc just because you don't like their dating profile.

We all have SAD here, why aren't we working on that rather than dissecting dating sites and Facebook so much? Get out there and ignore the internet idiots!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

F1X3R said:


> I don't have much interest in dating sites but it's fun filling out those questions. The percentages make it interesting, whether they mean anything or not.


They do mean something. My husband and I didn't meet on OkCupid but we did both have profiles. After we got married, we took a look and out match percentage was 97%.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> They do mean something. My husband and I didn't meet on OkCupid but we did both have profiles. After we got married, we took a look and out match percentage was 97%.


Wow, that's really neat. Every time I find a high match it goes down after I answer a few more questions. I've never had that high of a match though.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Come on guys, I am sure there is something more productive to do than sit and complain/point out what you don't like on someone's dating profile.
> 
> My advice, if you don't like it leave it alone and forget about it. No need to take it so personally or call them "*****es" etc just because you don't like their dating profile.
> 
> We all have SAD here, why aren't we working on that rather than dissecting dating sites and Facebook so much? Get out there and ignore the internet idiots!


...I find the irony slightly amusing.


----------



## MyJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=31806667
> 
> Hey ladies, here's your dream guy....check out them biceps!


LOL.... trolololol hehehe


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

She sounds like a bit of a *****. :/ 

That being said, with online dating I'm personally a lot more picky than in real life --- physical attraction becomes more important, as do particular personality traits, because when you meet someone for the first time on a date, first impressions are really important and there's less time to develop a crush on them... If that makes any sense. :/


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

huh said:


> ...I find the irony slightly amusing.


:haha


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

F1X3R said:


> Wow, that's really neat. Every time I find a high match it goes down after I answer a few more questions. I've never had that high of a match though.


We had each answered over 500 questions too.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Dislikes: Lebron James.

LOL


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Must....not...make....fake...account....and....trollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

But you could have such fun!


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> I was on OkCupid and never got a single message.


Probably because you were already taken.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> Probably because you were already taken.


This was before I met my husband.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

And I thought I was picky 0.o.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

gentleman caller said:


> I guess the saying is true. Men age like wine, women like milk.


she expires after a week? ew, that's beyond pedo.


----------

